# VPN client



## z662 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I need to find a vpn client for FreeBSD to use for working from home, and just wanted to ask everyone what they recommend.  I know that KDE has a vpn client / remote desktop application by default, but never used it and wanted to get some recommendations from the community.  Let me know what you think... Thanks


----------



## riku (Apr 26, 2010)

Find mpd5 in ports, that's a best pptp vpn server and client in console.


----------



## Levenson (Apr 26, 2010)

I use VPNC for this.


----------



## eyebone (Apr 26, 2010)

there is as well openvpn and tinc


----------

